# Litterbox training



## rabbits (Mar 5, 2004)

One reader wrote:
I recently got a New Zealand White and she was already 4 mos old. I amhaving a problem box training her. She pees in the box but poops besideit. She was living outside when I got her and brought her in the house.She is such a sweet rabbit. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi!

Congratulations on your new bunny!?

As my own experience with litter boxes go, if my rabbit urinates in thelitter box, I feel I've won the battle for the most part. Many rabbitswill have mishaps just outside or around their box. When I noticeTucker squatting, I'll tell him to "Get in the box". He will usuallyshake his ears at me (shaking off my nagging) and then jump in.

In the early stages of training your rabbit to go into the litter box,don't yell at the rabbit when it doesn't. Just quietly go over andscoop the poop and put it in the litter box. This will indicate to therabbit where the poop should go. Yelling at your rabbit will only scareit and confuse it. When your rabbit does behave correctly by going inthe box, even if you had to tell it to get in the box, cheer the littleone on. Positive reinforcement is everything to rabbits. They seem tohave a sense of guilt when yelled at, at least mine does, and hecertainly gets really happy when I applaud his efforts and tell himwhat a good boy he is. No need to throw many treats their way. Thecheering-on is pay-off enough, but of course you can if you want to.(Don't give a treat to your rabbit every time. Too many treats/sugarare really bad for their systems.) 

Tucker now pretends to poop in his box and then jumps on the couch fora treat. If I give him one, he'll go right back to the box, and comeflying at me again for another treat. Beware of the Con! 

As time goes on, when you notice your rabbit squatting, you may tellhim to 'get in the box' and point to where he should go. I just say itin a command to Tucker and more times than not, he stops and jumps inhis box. If he starts chewing on the furniture or doesn't listen to mewhen he starts to go after I've warned him twice, I may give him alittle squirt in the tail with my watergun. That usually gets hisattention, but it's to the point now where I never have to use thewatergun, I just tell him and act like I start to get up and he'll jumpin the litterbox before I leave the chair.

As I said, if your rabbit is urinating in the box, that's more thanhalf the battle. I'm not sure that you'll ever get your rabbit to be100% with getting the poops in the box. The way I look at it is atleast they're easy to scoop up and get rid of them. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Kathy Sleutel (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Carloyn: Thanks for youradvise. I dont mind scooping up the poops like you say I justget out my Dustbuster it works good. But in the past I havehad other rabbits and boxed trained them with no accidents except everynow and again when they jumped in and out of the box a few poops end upon the floor. I never tried a squirt gun though maybe I willgive it a whirl. I know my rabbits dont like being scolded asthey hunker right down when I scold them. Then I feel bad forscolding them. They are such awesome pets. Have agreat day and thanks again! Kathy Sleutel


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Kathy,

I didn't realize you had some experience in the area of littertraining. That's great! My rabbit absolutely hatesgetting squirted by the watergun. It's gotten to the pointwhere all I have to do is pick it up and he jumps in thelitterbox. I'm in the Northwest corner of CT and watergunsare considered 'seasonal toys'. I can't buy them in the fallor winter. If you are in an area which this is the case, youcan simply ask the people at the desk of the store you're in if they'llcheck 'in the back' for some they have stashed for the warmer weather.

You're lucky your other rabbits have been so well behaved.I'm sure you will have them trained as best as you can in notime. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Mar 9, 2004)

I had almost come to the conclusion that the poopsjust fall out of them....remember the pepper grinder theory Carolyn?And that they have NO control over that aspect of their "litterboxtraining" I have almost no problems with Jade and Jezebel urinating inthe box, but for the past two weeks the poop IS OUTTA CONTROL..

A quick background-nothing has changed for them environment/food/basiclifestyle wiseThe box is changed everyday-but now (they arenot of age to be fixed yet..) they are dropping them EVERYWHERE, I dontthink it is just to leave a scent since I have experimented with notusing baking soda/vinigar solution on part of the floor (so they mayNOT feel the need to re-scent that area)-I have tried placing them inthe box and I get the look "LADY?? I dont have to go...already did,thanxs..." tried hurding them back into the cage when ithappens...showed them how the poops get into the box LOL but they willstand right next to the box and do it, on the couch (this is theworst-since the smell is starting to stay in the leather), Jade haseven done it while being tranced on me....etc. Getting alittle distressed here with the amount of almond sized M&amp;M'sbeing deposited (who ever said raisins have not met my bun's *gringrin*) because they are starting to leave a pretty heavy aroma and likeI said earlier it is getting out of control........My partner is goingback home to Canada this week and when we all go home to be "reunited"I am afraid they won't be allowed on the couch or for that matter freerun of the living room due to this excessive (and I am not exagerating)droppings...Last night I must of had about 40+

help?? pwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwease

OHand I am almost positive the apartment didnothave another pet in it before we occupied it, but even ifit did-when we first brought the buns into it they paid specialattention to leaving both their urine scent and pellet scent in everyarea physically possible in that livingroom....


last "edit" Ipromise, is it possible *scratching my nogginhere* the hormones arethe reason??? I found a pee spottonight whilst they were out, that wasnt reallyyyyyyy a peespot.....hmmmmm

Cher


----------



## Kathy Sleutel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Cher: Isnt it just amazing how maypoops fall out of those little buns butts? I have two rabbitsas well. I only wrote in about on of them as my baby, Myrtleis very good about the box, It's Phoebe the wihite New Zealand thatIam having trouble with. Did you try putting litterin the box to coax them in there. That seems tohelp with my two anyway. The other problem I am having now isall the rugs in my house have the edges chewed. I have neverhad this problem with my other rabbits. Hopefully they willoutgrow this. They are such awesome pets I have a hard timescolding them as they are so cute! Good luck withyour babies! Kathy Sleutel


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Cher,

I hear your desperation, and I'll do the very best I can to try to help you. 

-When rabbits get overly excited, they can sometimes lose control andaccidents (not going in the litterbox) can happen. You maywant to put down another litterbox in the house and limit the spacethey're able to travel in at the moment. As they get betterabout using the litterbox, you can increase their 'freedomspace'. 

-Some people put a bit of hay in the litterbox to encourage the rabbits to use them. 

-Do you have the right size litterbox for your rabbits? Theyseem to like corner litterboxes or ones with a high back better thanthe cat litterboxes.

-What type of litter are you using for them? If the litteryou're using creates a strong scent after they've gone in the box, theymay not like it and stay away from it. Perhaps a change oflitter, but I'd stay away from cedar and pine shavings. Iknow a guy that uses pine shavings, but the jury is still out on howgood it is for rabbits, so I stay away from it and use recyclednewspaper pellets. For those that don't know, cedar shavings,and some claim pine shavings, when mixed with a rabbit's urine puts outa toxic fume that causes respiratory infections in rabbits.

-Have you placed the litterbox in the area your rabbits continually gorather than where you'd like them to go? Once a rabbit makesup its mind where s/he likes to poop, there's little chance a human hasof changing it. Since Tucker was going in two places in myapt., I put a second litterbox down and heusesboth. 

-Hormones definitely have an impact on their bathroom habits.After a rabbit is spayed or neutered, they seem to be less anal abouthaving to mark their territory, and are in more control over themselvesas they get a little older as their bladder controlincreases. You just have to be patient at this time untilthey get a little older and neutered or spayed. Time flieswhen you're having fun!

-You may want to invest in a watergun and give the rabbits warningsthat they need to get in the box. When they start to squat,go over and shoo them into their litterbox, saying 'get in the box' orsomething to that effect so they know what the phrase means.Once in there, give the rabbit high praise. After a while, ifyour rabbit doesn't respond to 'get in the box', you could give him asquirt, tell him to get in the box, and 99% of the time, my rabbit willhop right in not wanting to get squirted again. This willteach the rabbit that pooping outside of the box is bad, but pooping inthe box is good.

I agree with your partner. When you go home, I wouldn't letthe little buggers on the couch. They'll be fine,Mom. They're sure lucky they get so spoiled and loved by you.

-Carolyn

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hi Kathy,

I'd suggest you get some wood and put it around for your rabbits tochew on. There was a post here where I listed sometoys. I forget which one it was in. You may want toput some of those things around for the rabbit so that they'redistracted from chewing on your rug. No matter how cute theyare, and they know it, they must be corrected whenmisbehaving. You don't want them ingesting the fragments ofthe carpet. It could really lead to a biggerproblemwith them. 

Little Stinkers giving you that cute look and getting away withmurder! We're so wrapped, aren't we?!

-Carolyn


----------



## Kathy Sleutel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Carolyn: I have newspaper for them toplay with, I have wooden chew sticks and a few puppy toys and theystill want the rug. I'm just concerned if they get those rugfibers in there bellies, especially my little one. Maybe Iwill have to try the squirt gun and see if that works. ThanksKathy S.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 10, 2004)

*laughs* I sympathize, Kathy.Once they make their minds up, it's hard to change them. Thesquirt bottle or gun would be perfect in this instance.You're absolutely right, you don't want those fibers in theirbellies. Although I think they would passthrough,it's the chemicals and treatments the rug has hadthat make it sketchy. It's just not something youwantdoing, for their own health and for the beauty of therugs.


----------



## Cher (Mar 11, 2004)

I use a litter called Cat's Best (NOOOOOOOOO, it'snot that scoop away stuff) it is actually an organic litter made out ofpaper that puffs up when used...so it doesnt create a smell atall...they quite like it &lt;----I posted a while back that itworried me that Jade was "hanging" in the box all the time.

I have a water bottle/squirt gun~but I have only used it for the corner floor nibbling..perhaps that will do something.

I sat down and had a chat with them (okay, really I did) and said.."seethis?..with you know what in my hand....it goes here" ONE AT A TIME.The box has been put in the area they chose to use in theVERY limited run space they have. The livingroom is approx 12feet by10f? not really sure, with a board put up to keep them out of the restof the apt until this gets a little under control.

My other thought-as I bang my head on the wall, that I actually DIDNTthink about this. My partner is heading back to Canada...HULLOOOOO??and I said nothing has changed in their environment......well they arelosing a parent, correct?

jeeeeeeeez

Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 14, 2004)

Greetings HB104,

I suspect you're having such a hard time with the terrible twosomeright now because of their ages and hormones. Most of the issues youdescribe of them stem from youth and hormones. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Mar 17, 2004)

Hehe, yup terrible two's is right!

BUT.....now my partner is gone and things have gone back toa bit of a routine~since Sunday night I have been FULLY concentratingon the litter box issue-I sit on the floor for their entire "nightimeromp" and last night when Jade was right next to the box, andI saw that determined look on her face (and her tail was just startingto raise) I said very sternly.."in YOUR box" 

boing boing 

mind you, she missed a bit (also due to the fact that I am using akitty box vs a rabbit corner box) but HEY, she listened!! I was sooooohappy-plus I put a little hay in their box AND I am using a squirtbottle for keeping them off the couch-until the usage of the box is infull effect. OH they know why~since they 'test' me, Jade will come andpretend my pants are the most interesting things she has ever seen inher life, to create a diversion for Jezebel to JUMP on thecouch..AHA-little does she know I am up on that trick and Jez gets alittle squirt on the backside..

tiss quite funny actually-those two conspiring against me.....LOL, j/k

In summation of my long ramble here, I just want to thank you all forsuch great advice next step---&gt; switching them to abunny box. They are coming up on about 4 months I believe(could not get their exact age ) have you an idea when a rabbit isconsidered out of "puberty" and hits adulthood? or is this an age thathas direct influence by spaying?

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi HB104,

Your story about the Jade and Jezebel is priceless! Thank youso much for reporting that you're having some luck with thelittertraining - it made my day.

Puberty happens for a rabbit ('teenage years') between 3-6months. At that time, you may experience them leaving morepoops around to mark their territory, some rabbits take up grunting andaggressive behavior. It's highly recommended to have themfixed because a good portion of females develop uterine cancer if notspayed anytime after 3 years old,besides it calmsthemdown, aregenerally more loving, and betterbehaved in the long run. Littertraining will beeasier too because they seem to have more control after theoperation. I realize you're in an area where it might not befeasible to have this done, but it's something to consider for thefuture. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Cher (Mar 19, 2004)

Update-

There was a break-out fest last night, and Jade (the usually complacentone of the two) had it in her mind she was breaking out of the livingroom-with ME in it! When that girl gets an idea in her head it is sooootransparent on her face-I swear if you could see "rabbitdetermination".....She BOINGED right over the wooden barrier and sentit crashing down to the floor~ she was unharmed, and unphased! Did'nteven scare her-I think I jumped higher. Since I really did'nt think shewould do it, let alone make it!

Needless to say, the piece of board landed on their box and broke thecorner off, so off I go to pick up a corner bunny box. As faras the surgery for them goes, I am not sure if I posted but even thoughI was told it cant be done here (Tainan, Taiwan) their newish vet gaveme a hospital and doctor's name in Taipei where they DO do it. Now Ijust have to try and figure out a way to get them to Taipei-sinceanimals are not "suppose" to be taken on the train..where there is awill , there is a way....

Glad their antics are giving ya a smile...Tucker looks like such a"good" bunny...wanna trade off till they are over this phase? hahaha,you know I am kidding, I wouldnt want to miss out on this part of theirlives!

Cher


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Greetings HB104,

*laughs* Tucker scared the dickens out of me last night, but he jumpedas well. He didn't expect to knock something over and when itfell, it went with a bang. The both of our eyes were as bigas quarters looking at each other. That's too cute aboutJade. She sure was determined and she was rewarded for it bygetting to where she wanted to be. Oh My, it would seemyou've met your match in these two! 

I certainly hope you can find a loophole to get them to Tainan and thatthe operation isn't overpriced and the vet is saavy. I knowyou'd go to the ends of the earth for Jade and Jez.I'm so glad that you have them especially now that your partner's goneback home. Keep us posted as you learn more about that and gothrough it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Kathy Sleutel (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Cher &amp; Carolyn: Ihave been reading your messages all week. I triedthe water bottle on my two rabbits and feltlike ameaney, I couldnt do it! As far as fixing thebunnies I have had two female rabbits in the past before my two newbabies and my vet is awesome but she is to afraid to fix femalerabbits. Apparently they dont do well underanesthesia. I had my first rabbit for ten years and she wasnever fixed nor did she have any problems. Is it reallynecessary to have them fixed? Kathy S.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Kathy,

You do feel somewhat mean when you squirt them with thewaterbottle/gun, but it's only for when they're doing something bad andyou've given them warning and they blowyou off. By the time Isquirt Tucker, I feel like I've warned him enough and he deservedit. Like I said, I rarely use it now, and even if I'm pushedto the point of having to pick it up, he hops-to immediately.

It's highly recommended to get the girls fixed because it's commonforfemales develop uterine cancer usually between the ages of3-5 years old. Your vet is correct in it being risky duringtheanesthesia, but if your rabbit is healthy and you have arabbit vet that is experienced in the surgery, then most operationsseem to have a high success rate.Spayingis more invasive than neutering and recovery is usually a little longerfor the female than the male. Overall, between the longevityof life, their health, the more relaxed attitude, and the need not tobreed, is why people do it.

Do what you feel is best. If your other rabbits did so wellwith this vet, you may decide that it's not something you wish to havedone. It's your call and your own personal decision tomake. 

-Carolyn


----------



## ilovemybunny (Apr 2, 2004)

i had the same problem with my rabbit, this is justa sugestion but maybe if you put her/him in the litterbox right afterhe/she eats, they might get used to using it because rabbits ussualy goto the bathroom right after they eat. 

good luck!


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 3, 2004)

A vet who is unable to successfully spay a rabbitin today's day and age, what with all the new techniques and anesthesiaavailable, is incompetent or uncaring in my estimation.

Spaying ofdoes reduces uterine cancer to almost nil, asopposed to the 70% cancer rate that can be expected in unbred does ofsix years or more in age. Spaying eliminates a great deal ofthe hormonal driven rabbit behaviors that cannot be much fun for thedoe to endure. In essence, spaying provides a better qualityof life with an increase in longevity.

Buck


----------



## Dawn (Apr 13, 2004)

I am working on box training my 1 year old notfixed yet. He dose good but some times when he is out and weare playing some of his favorite chase games he leaves pelletssporadically around the floor. I am not sure if he is marking territoryor if he is just excited. I keep picking him put and thepellets with a Kleenex and putting them and him in his box. So he knowsthats where they go.

Dose any ones bunnydo this too?


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Dawn,

Yes, my rabbit does that too. They do tend to poop whenthey're excited, and they do it to mark their territory. Theyalso don't always have the control over their muscles that we'd likethem to have. :? 

-Carolyn


----------



## CuddlesMom (Apr 29, 2004)

I changed over to critter litter its a white claylitter that is safe for them. I have noticed ( im using the care freshkinda paper like litter/bedding) that he eats his bedding and hesometimes climbs into his litter pan and eats the bedding im using forlitter to...im hoping this will change his habbits...he still isntusing his litter pan to poop just to urinate....im hoping this goesaswell as pottytraining my kids went lol.Oh yeah im also investing in a water bottle


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 29, 2004)

The main thing about Litterbox training is that ifyou don't catch their mistakes while they're doing it, it will beharder for the rabbit to make the connection as to what's good andwhat's not so good.

-Carolyn


----------



## CutieOnTwo (May 1, 2004)

Hello Everyone!

My name is *Sophia *and I recently adopted a bunny, her name is*Pepper*. Atleast I am assuming Pepper is ashe. I have lurked around on this forum for a few days andhave gained some interesting tips.

*So thank you all*.

I am trying to litter train Pepper, and have purchased Critter Litteras well. I am happy to say that she has already peed in it. If it continues I will be the happiest Bunny owner in theworld. lol


Oh btw, what type of *"Pooper Scooper"* are youusing? I try using my Kitty Scooper and Pepper'sdroppingsjust go right thru as well. This isstarting to frustrate me...I want to keep her cage as sanitary aspossible, but at the same time I want to be cost effective.Any and all advice is welcomed and VERY appreciated! 

Thanks in Advance!

Sophia


----------



## CuddlesMom (May 1, 2004)

I also bought a pooper scooper and his poops fallthrough it  So i got a old spoon ( i know it sounds gross) and everya.m. i use that to kinda clean his cage the best i can then put hispoops in his box so he knows where to do his business. Also afterhaving him out running around ill put him right in his litter pan andif i also see him going potty outta the pan i lift him up and put himin there then praise him..there are other threads on here like i thinkcarolyn said if you get him / her to just pee in there thats greatprogress.....i dont thinkhe (my baby)will ever be100% litter trained


----------



## Carolyn (May 1, 2004)

Welcome CutieonTwo! 

Greetings Newmommieof4!

Anything will do to scoop the poop. You don't have to have a scooperpooper. They have smaller grid ones at pet supply places. Look in theareas of gerbels, etc. A spoon will do too. I like the popper scooperbecause I can just push the poops in without picking them up. Somepeople love their dust vaccuums. I think I may be treating myself toone sooner or later!

Newmommieof4, 100% litter trained, I doubt. It can happen for theurine, but rarely does it happen with the poops. :? (I'm glad God madethem easy to clean up.) It's a drag, I know. 

The younger the rabbit, the less control they have over their bodilyfunctions. If the rabbit isn't fixed/spayed, they also feel a strongerneed to mark their territory. 
The more time you invest in helping her build good habits, the quickershe'll catch on. You may want to start in one room and let her get usedto that and train her there before expanding her space. 

Rabbits do learn through encouragement. Aggressiveness will only breakthe bond of trust that a rabbit has. Be gentle, loving, and consistentand your little ones will respond. 

I just have to reiterate that if you don't catch the mistakes whilethey're happening, the training process will go slower. When you seethat little tail go up, motion to her to go in the litterbox. When shegoes in, reward her with cheers and a treat. When the training is over,you won't have to give a treat, she'll do it, but in the beginning,treats help to know that it's a good thing to go in the box. 

Rabbits won't use a dirty litterbox, so be sure that you keep themclean. I rinse my pans out with white vinegar because rabbits can besensitive to the chemicals/smells of cleaning products. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CutieOnTwo (May 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info...



This may sound silly but to female bunnies mark their territory as well?:?


----------



## Carolyn (May 2, 2004)

You bet they do, CutieofTwo!

Unspayed females can be downright nasty about their territory. It's notrecommended to put a male into a female's cage to breed because somewill tear the male apart with how possessive she is about her place.Most often, it's recommended to put the female into the males cage toavoid this.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2004)

Bumping this up for a new reader.

Do you know where your bunnies' poops are?

-Carolyn


----------



## pamela227 (May 18, 2004)

I do I do! Right there---&gt;*points to the pooping corner of Oreo's cage* 

~pam


----------



## Carolyn (May 18, 2004)

Hi Pamela227,

*laughs* 

Lucky You!

My rabbit's poops are there, and there, and there, and there, ....

Just kidding. He's being good: Tonight! Tomorrow's another day. He gets it right for the most part.

-Carolyn


----------



## batbunny (May 18, 2004)

you know, this is something imeant to ask you guys about. before batman started humping, he wasgetting really good about using his litter box. not every poop wouldmake it in, thats understandable, but he would hit it when he could&amp; almost always peed in it. but then he started pooping/peeingeverywhere all the time &amp; hes still doing it. do you think illhave to re-train him, or that its just a territorial thing and afterhis hormones calm down hell go back to normal?


----------



## Buck Jones (May 18, 2004)

I think some buns can use a refresher course on litter box ettiquette, now and then.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (May 19, 2004)

I completely agree, Buck! 

-Carolyn


----------



## batbunny (May 19, 2004)

thanks guys. ithink hes starting to get better, but rather than going in the litterboxes around the apartment, hell go back into the one inhiscage.


----------



## bunty (May 19, 2004)

It will takes 3-4 weeks for Batman to behormoneless. Mine will even regress if I move the furniturearound. I think they use their poops as weapons when they are angered.Bunty wunty was mad as a hornet because I put her in. My husband had afriend over and we were eating. He put his wine glass on floor in frontof her cage abd she went on her second level and pushed them down inhis drink. I played it off by grabbing his glass saying I had torefresh all the drinks. Bunty was sitting on her shelve laughing andlooking so innocent


----------



## pamela227 (May 19, 2004)

LOL bunty!! Good thing you caught it in time! 

Oreo is pretty good about not going while she's out of her cagesometimes one or 2 will fly out with her when she jumps out but otherthan that she's a good bunny. I swear sometimes if i have her out for along time &amp; she's gotta go that she does a 'potty dance' to letme know that she's gotta get back in her cage lol and as soon as i putthe cage in her pen she darts in and heads straight for her corner!

~pam


----------



## Baska (Jun 1, 2004)

My Jack does that too...I've just been picking upthe droppings and putting them in the litter box. He's slowlygetting the clue where to go...but sometimes he misses 

~Baska~


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I'm just bumping this up for newbunnyowner.



-Carolyn


----------



## CuddlesMom (Jun 13, 2004)

Okey dokey stupid ? 101 here lol...is "bumping"up a thread as in if it was on page 2 you make a post to move it tolike number one or two etc...on the firstpage?!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 13, 2004)

CuddlesMom,

It's not a stupid question. "Bumping this post up" means that it's anolder post, but I'm bringing it back for someone who hasn't read it.Does that make any sense?



I'm so glad you asked that question because if you wonder, certainly someone else is too.

-Carolyn


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jun 17, 2004)

hi, i just got a bunny at least 1 week ago..solets say its 1 week old..I dont really no all the facts about bunniesor rabbits so i joine here! and its really helping me! But,idont wanna change the subject, but does anyone know where to buy alitterbox? and how much it usually costs..so i can have an idea for it?


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 17, 2004)

You can usually purchase a litterboxfor$7on upat any pet supply store orstore that sells things for animals. 

Rabbits like corner litterboxes or ones with high backs thebest. You're wise in getting the little one started early onlitter training. They tend to catch on quickly.

Stay away from cedar shavings as they're unsafe for rabbits.If you're using a litterbox, I wouldn't recommend you use a clay-basedcat litter either as it can get stuck between their paws and ifingested, it will make the rabbit very sick. 

Keep the litterbox and cage area dry of soiled litter.

-Carolyn


----------



## mhiszxpinay (Jun 17, 2004)

thank you Carolyn!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm bumping this post back up for gjsara.





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 15, 2004)

Bringing this back for blacklily.

-Carolyn


----------



## Davemattewsbunny (Apr 26, 2005)

All this litter training info has been veryhelpful and entertaining. I'm relieved to know that theforest of droppings in the house will eventually diminish as they getolder and get fixed. They don't drop in corners nor anyparticular place, unless you consider the entire living room and diningroom their "particular" places. Here is where my questioncomes in...they are hutch bunnies but they come inside once or twice aday. their hutch is designed so that their droppings fallthrough (so I can collect the compost) except in their master nestbox. But I seem to find more droppings in their bedroom andbed and pee!!!! (I don't get this at all if they're supposed to be soclean) than under the cage where it would make sense. Anyonewho could shed some light on this , I would be most grateful.So I guess my question is how can I litter train them in theirhutch? I also have three little cottage cheese containerswith the newspaper litter in the corners of their bedroom, and I findas many droppings in those as I find in the bed and floor.(Big sigh). Thanks ahead of time. Naomi


----------



## heth (May 7, 2005)

I'm trying to litter trainmy little bun, but for some reason, all she wants to do is sleep in it.Is there anything I can do to prevent this?


----------



## FreddysMom (May 7, 2005)

My lil freddy loooves laying in his litter boxtoo. I think its so gross but he seems to love it. He's really goodabout urinating in it and he manages to get most of his lil poops inthere too. but here's the wierd thing when either my boyfriend and iare laying down with him cuddling and stuff he tends to have accidents.is this because he just so relaxed and doesnt feel like moving? b/chonestly when hes all comfy and relaxed is the only time he does haveaccidents. does anyone else have this problem and if so what did you doto correct it? i immediately place in him in his litter box when ithappens and give him like a little time out in his cage (i feel soterrible but he has to learn.) i thought maybe that if he associatesdoing something wrong with not being able to have attention that hewould try harder to not have accidents.


----------



## babbersmom (May 7, 2005)

my babbers will not use her litter box at all. ihave one in her cage but the only time she gets in it is to peer out atme when she wants to be let out. i put a litter box outside of the cagebut the cat kept using it instead so babbers would not think aboutusing it. babbers pees everywhere in my apartment even on my bed andcouch if i don't watch her. is there a different way that i got tolitter box train her with a cat in the house?


----------



## ChinaBun (May 7, 2005)

I've read through this thread, even though Ihaven't started litter box training yet. One person mentioned that whenyou see your little cutie hunching down, you should move him/her to thelitter box. Well, my three-month-old female Qingqing squats down topee, but I've seen her standing to poop. The first time I saw it, itscared me, because I had thought that hole in her stomach was forreproduction not elimination. She'll sometimes stand on her hind legsand I'll see a pellet come out of what I would call her stomach. Iguess I should have studied up on my rabbit anatomy before getting her!She also poops while sitting.

Nancy


----------



## lmolloy (May 15, 2005)

I'm having a similar problem as Naomi in that mylittle bunny pees (and poops)everywhere in his cage except the litterbox. When I first got him about 4 wks ago, he peed in the boxvery well. I was sooo happy. Now he goes mostly byhis food bowl, and I've heard that this is a territorial thing making astatement that "this is mine." Is that true? He'spretty secure and never pees outside the cage (which isgood). When I clean and refill his litter box, he promtlygets in there and starts scratching all of the litter out.Normally I would think he was bored, but he has paper, cardboard boxes,wood chews and another throw toy to play with. I'm going tochange litter and see how this does. Anysuggestions? He is young (2 1/2 mos) and non neutered, so I'mthinking this has something to do with it, but he was so good at first;it's confusing. I'd appreciate any input. Thanks,LMolloy


----------



## ruka (Jul 18, 2005)

My girls are both nine months old and REFUSE touse the litter box. They just nudge it aside and go in their spot.Luckily, they both use the same spot. I put the poop in the box andthey just ignore it! Or if they don't move it, they go around it. It'svery frustrating. I don't know if there is any hope for them. Doesanyone else have rabbits who are older and do not use their litter pan?Any suggestions?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 18, 2005)

Are they spayed? That helps a lot.

Mocha is pushing on 6 months and always pees in herlitterbox. She poops both in it and on the other side of herfood bowl, though. Naughty girl! She was perfectafter her spay until I brought Loki home.


----------



## ruka (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes,both werespayed in May.


----------



## 2bunny (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice I'm going to trygetting a bigger cage so I can put a litter box in each corner. I thinkthey're almost ready to be spayed and neutered(yes a boy and a gir), soI hope that will help.


----------



## Davemattewsbunny (Aug 29, 2005)

Just an interesting side note about DaveMatthews and "Lavender". I just took them to the doc to getthem neutered and spayed and after the fact, the doc calls me and asksif I remember the song 'A boy named Sue" - no I didn't but I knewimmediately that "Lavender" was a boy (who also happens to be the agroof the two) and I'd be mad too if I was a boy named Lavender.He is now called Tim. But I'd have thought that theirbehavior was very male/female but it just goes to show thatbunnies have a culture all to themselves. Doesn't really havea whole lot to do with pooping and peeing, but then again it may andwe'll never understand why they nudge their lovely little litter boxesout of the way to go to the bathroom. Then again, in oursociety most toilets are cleaner than the faucets.


----------



## gizimln (Oct 29, 2005)

*rabbits wrote: *


> One reader wrote:
> I recently got a New Zealand White and she was already 4 mos old. I amhaving a problem box training her. She pees in the box but poops besideit. She was living outside when I got her and brought her in the house.She is such a sweet rabbit. Do you have any suggestions?




I have Netherland Dwarf with exactly the opposite problem.She poops in the box, and pees in the corner, usuallybringing down her hay to do so. She only startedthis a few months ago and up until that time, she was doing both in thelitter pan. I've tried different pans, moving the pan toanother corner, cleaning it more often - nothing works. Anysuggestions?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you tried using multiple litterboxes?

Do you have any idea what caused the change? Did she hitpuberty, switch to a different type of litter, health problem,etc. If it's something like the litter, that can be changed.


----------

